# Gay women in Dubai



## nstates (Mar 24, 2015)

How can gay women in Dubai meet other like minded women? I know that gay men do have private gatherings but what is a gay woman supposed to do? Are there any apps or websites that can be used? If not then how do you spot or befriend a gay woman here?


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

I am not sure if this is an appropriate question in this forum...but there are apps that are used worldwide and might be accessible within the country if deemed legal by the government.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

nstates said:


> how do you spot or befriend a gay woman here?


If you can't spot them how would others do ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> If you can't spot them how would others do ?


Another likeminded lady posted similarly on here recently. I'm sure that post can be found fairly easily although I would point out that this is not a dating site


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I would wear some sort of sign or t-shirt displaying my intentions, then just go to Dubai Mall?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Yeh, just walk around with a LGBT colored flag. I'm sure you'll attract a lot of positive (and negative) attention...

Why is it that you are particularly looking for gay people? Straight people are scary?


----------

